# Is there a schwinn aerocycle registry



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 18, 2019)

How many original complete schwinn  aerocycle  are out there in the hobby that we  know about....  post theme up  hear let,s see how many we can find out there


----------



## catfish (Sep 18, 2019)

There should be.


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 18, 2019)

Probably only a handful that are both original and complete.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 18, 2019)

In about 1980 there were maybe 6 or 7 Aerocycles known in the hobby. This was one of the most expensive bikes at that time. By 2000 I think there were a known 55 Aerocycles! Again the near prohibitive cost has flushed them out of the woodwork. Still one of the most sought after bikes! The rounded bulbous shape of the tank was a new sensation over the boxed tool box tanks that preceded the Aeorocycle. Seems that every Aerocycle has a great story to tell-a registry of how found and movement(they seem to change hands often) since found would be cool! Below is a picture 



(copy-right=Dean Butterfield) of three Aerocycles that got together for a photo shoot at one of the bike meets in so.California in the early 1980's. This photoshoot was a big deal as I recall and well planned/much anticipated by the bike collectors. These bikes were owned at the time by Steve Castelli-Dean Butterfield-Kenny Blackburn


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 19, 2019)

let,s see some more pics of those beautiful Aerocycles


----------



## John G04 (Sep 19, 2019)

I’ll get one one day, one day...


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 19, 2019)

mr.cycleplane said:


> In about 1980 there were maybe 6 or 7 Aerocycles known in the hobby. This was one of the most expensive bikes at that time. By 2000 I think there were a known 55 Aerocycles! Again the near prohibitive cost has flushed them out of the woodwork. Still one of the most sought after bikes! The rounded bulbous shape of the tank was a new sensation over the boxed tool box tanks that preceded the Aeorocycle. Seems that every Aerocycle has a great story to tell-a registry of how found and movement(they seem to change hands often) since found would be cool! Below is a picture View attachment 1065724
> 
> (copy-right=Dean Butterfield) of three Aerocycles that got together for a photo shoot at one of the bike meets in so.California in the early 1980's. This photoshoot was a big deal as I recall and well planned/much anticipated by the bike collectors. These bikes were owned at the time by Steve Castelli-Dean Butterfield-Kenny Blackburn








I’ve got one of the original prints from that photo session. Sadly this will probably be the closest to owning one I’ll ever get.


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 19, 2019)

Kennys was the nicest original known of that 3.... ended up with a collector in the Northwest ...
I found a top $ buyer for that one for the Northwest collector and the bike now resides in Minnesota 
or Iowa...  Sold for quite a bit 10 years ago, but probably a bargain deal by todays standards....


----------



## catfish (Sep 19, 2019)

One year at Memory Lane / Ann Arbor - 4 different Aerocycles showed up. All of them were new finds. One sold for $500. It was in house paint, but it was all there. The others were in original paint, and a lot more $$$$.

I also know for one CABE member buying one with a tank for $20.00 Yes you read that right, only $20.00 Out of a bike shop. Also a very long time ago.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 20, 2019)

You just want to see originals or all Aerocycles?


----------



## Kramai88 (Sep 20, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> You just want to see originals or all Aerocycles?




Post yours it’s a beautiful bike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 22, 2019)

any more ????????????????


----------



## aasmitty757 (Sep 23, 2019)

Mine used to belong to Gertrude Vorgang at Pedal Pusher in Newport Beach. I cleaned it and added different red rubber to the grips,pedals,tires, etc. Most of the accessories have been taken off since this picture was taken, I over did it!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 24, 2019)

found this a few minutes ago. Circa 1937 per LA museum website. Marshall High school bike rack. NOte the Aerocycle in all its glory...not really related to thread but i figure some of you might like the theme


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 24, 2019)

While I respect the bike and would own one in a minute if I had the opportunity, the tank always looks a little Klunky.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 14, 2020)

Post them up let’s see Them


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## MP12965 (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 14, 2020)

Real nice beautiful bikes right there any more floating around out there


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 14, 2020)

I have a couple.  Both are 35's.  The restored one (blue) was done many years ago from an original blue one.  I have before and after pictures.  The original was aquired from Gary Porter's collection in September.  Both are all original part bikes (supposedly).


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 14, 2020)

NICE TO SEE ALL THOSE BEAUTIFUL BIKES


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 25, 2021)

Aerocycle in the wild - 
Looking close at a photo I purchased I spotted an Aerocycle in the wild, thought the group would appreciate it


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 6, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Aerocycle in the wild -
> Looking close at a photo I purchased I spotted an Aerocycle in the wild, thought the group would appreciate it
> 
> View attachment 1533564



Two "wild" aeros in just a couple months time! If only I found the one pictured above in person rather than the garden bike below. But hey, beggars can't be choosers right?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 6, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Two "wild" aeros in just a couple months time! If only I found the one pictured above in person rather than the garden bike below. But hey, beggars can't be choosers right?
> 
> View attachment 1564883



i think that's an incredible find!!! especially for these day's


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 6, 2022)

In regard to the registry-


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 6, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> In regard to the registry-
> 
> View attachment 1565310



The serial number would lead me to believe 1934. It would be interesting to see how the crank is marked. V/r Shawn


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 13, 2022)

🧐


----------



## cyclingday (May 13, 2022)

I heard story of a loose tank that popped up recently.
Unfortunately the guy that found it, was a bit of a scoundrel.
The tank was real, but the guys marketing tactics left a lot to be desired.
In the end, it got disseminated to the right people, and I would imagine, it will end up on one of those tankless frames that have been seen lately.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 3, 2022)

🤓


----------



## happyclark (Jun 4, 2022)

mr.cycleplane said:


> In about 1980 there were maybe 6 or 7 Aerocycles known in the hobby. This was one of the most expensive bikes at that time. By 2000 I think there were a known 55 Aerocycles! Again the near prohibitive cost has flushed them out of the woodwork. Still one of the most sought after bikes! The rounded bulbous shape of the tank was a new sensation over the boxed tool box tanks that preceded the Aeorocycle. Seems that every Aerocycle has a great story to tell-a registry of how found and movement(they seem to change hands often) since found would be cool! Below is a picture View attachment 1065724
> 
> (copy-right=Dean Butterfield) of three Aerocycles that got together for a photo shoot at one of the bike meets in so.California in the early 1980's. This photoshoot was a big deal as I recall and well planned/much anticipated by the bike collectors. These bikes were owned at the time by Steve Castelli-Dean Butterfield-Kenny Blackburn



Remember that photo well it was epic. The way it traveled Thru the hobby was quick. No internet just people sharing it with people. Wasn’t there a poster of it for sale back then?


----------



## happyclark (Jun 4, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> I heard story of a loose tank that popped up recently.
> Unfortunately the guy that found it, was a bit of a scoundrel.
> The tank was real, but the guys marketing tactics left a lot to be desired.
> In the end, it got disseminated to the right people, and I would imagine, it will end up on one of those tankless frames that have been seen lately.



Man who got that?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 4, 2022)

happyclark said:


> Man who got that?


----------



## happyclark (Jun 4, 2022)

I have 6 of these bikes this isn’t to brag it’s just to help acknowledge that there are alot of them out there. One doesn’t have any paint the rest are all in OG paint. I would love to have a registry.


----------



## happyclark (Jun 4, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> View attachment 1639095



Have the bottom panel? Light? Bezel?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 4, 2022)

happyclark said:


> Have the bottom panel? Light? Bezel?



Yep had it all


----------



## happyclark (Jun 4, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep had it all



Who got that?


----------



## babycalfs (Jun 18, 2022)

My family has an aerocycle that belonged to my late grandfather that he asked to keep in the family. I thought I had a pic of the serial but I can't find it now. I think he always claimed that it was a 1934. I haven't had the crank apart. This is the only pic I have. Hoping they'll let me clean it up some day when I know more what I'm doing. I'd be interested in a registry. It was always something he was super proud of.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 18, 2022)

Super looking bicycle. Do you have more pics? Is this maroon and cream? Thanks


----------



## nick tures (Jun 18, 2022)

wow very cool bike and great story !  welcome to the cabe !!  lots of knowledgeable people here


----------



## tacochris (Jun 18, 2022)

babycalfs said:


> My family has an aerocycle that belonged to my late grandfather that he asked to keep in the family. I thought I had a pic of the serial but I can't find it now. I think he always claimed that it was a 1934. I haven't had the crank apart. This is the only pic I have. Hoping they'll let me clean it up some day when I know more what I'm doing. I'd be interested in a registry. It was always something he was super proud of.
> 
> View attachment 1648350



And its in gorgeous shape too, wow!


----------



## babycalfs (Jun 18, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Super looking bicycle. Do you have more pics? Is this maroon and cream? Thanks



Yes, it's maroon and cream. I only have these pics right now and it's about 90 minutes from me right now but I honestly will probably do a photoshoot with it next time I'm down there. I'll share here if people are interested but I wanted more pics for myself as well since I'm learning as I go.


nick tures said:


> wow very cool bike and great story !  welcome to the cabe !!  lots of knowledgeable people here



Thank you. I appreciate the warm welcome. I'm definitely open to feedback or having contacts to answer a lot of questions


----------



## Kramai88 (Jun 18, 2022)

babycalfs said:


> Yes, it's maroon and cream. I only have these pics right now and it's about 90 minutes from me right now but I honestly will probably do a photoshoot with it next time I'm down there. I'll share here if people are interested but I wanted more pics for myself as well since I'm learning as I go.
> 
> Thank you. I appreciate the warm welcome. I'm definitely open to feedback or having contacts to answer a lot of questions



I had heard there was one in the collection. I was hoping to see it at the auction. Glad it stayed in the family it’s a great bike.


----------



## babycalfs (Jun 18, 2022)

Kramai88 said:


> I had heard there was one in the collection. I was hoping to see it at the auction. Glad it stayed in the family it’s a great bike.



Oh for sure. Gramps asked that we keep the Aerocycle and he's got a 49 Black Phantom fully restored that he wanted to keep in the family as well. I'm super proud we still have this thing.


----------



## catfish (Jun 19, 2022)

babycalfs said:


> My family has an aerocycle that belonged to my late grandfather that he asked to keep in the family. I thought I had a pic of the serial but I can't find it now. I think he always claimed that it was a 1934. I haven't had the crank apart. This is the only pic I have. Hoping they'll let me clean it up some day when I know more what I'm doing. I'd be interested in a registry. It was always something he was super proud of.
> 
> View attachment 1648350



Beautiful


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 19, 2022)

Wow, a maroon Aerocycle.  I had heard of a few of those but never had seen one.  Great bike and thanks for posting!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 19, 2022)

Way to make an entrance.
Welcome to the Cabe!

Your Grandpa’s Aerocycle, is most certainly something of a family heirloom to be most proud of.
It sounds like it was put up for auction, and you were able to secure it?
Nice going, if that was the case.
It’s interesting to note the 1936 Autocycle type deluxe reflector.
We had a super nice original Aerocycle out here, that recently changed hands, that was equipped the same way.
Up until now, it was the only one I had seen with that feature.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 19, 2022)

Anyone on the Cabe score this one?




__





						Schwinn Aerocycle at 1stDibs
					

View this item and discover similar  for sale at 1stDibs - Rare Schwinn Aerocycle, unrestored with original parts. Handle bars have been replated




					www.1stdibs.com


----------



## danfitz1 (Jun 19, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Way to make an entrance.
> Welcome to the Cabe!
> 
> Your Grandpa’s Aerocycle, is most certainly something of a family heirloom to be most proud of.
> ...



This bike sold at auction for $300 in 1997. 'Gramps' was eventually able to purchase it from the gentleman who bought it at the auction.


----------



## nick tures (Jun 19, 2022)

babycalfs said:


> Yes, it's maroon and cream. I only have these pics right now and it's about 90 minutes from me right now but I honestly will probably do a photoshoot with it next time I'm down there. I'll share here if people are interested but I wanted more pics for myself as well since I'm learning as I go.
> 
> Thank you. I appreciate the warm welcome. I'm definitely open to feedback or having contacts to answer a lot of questions



your welcome !


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Jul 25, 2022)

Mike Wolfe from American Pickers bought a '34 from Bobby Green.


----------

